# Grand Theft Auto VC cannot find enough available video memory. :|



## Sabato

Hey ho everyone, I have a problem.

I get this message when I run VC. About 4 months ago, I played VC just fine. Since then, I've uninstalled and reinstalled Windows (98). Today I reinstalled VC, and this error comes up.

I have the latest drivers of everything. I'm not a PC newb - I've tried several solutions. No luck.

I looked the error up on Google - shows some websites, but no solution.

Oh yeah - I have GeForce 440/MX, with 64 MB Memory. No need for this error to occur.

Help, someone?


----------



## Deathblow

Did you install the latest update for Vice City?


----------



## Sabato

Yes. Didn't work.

I've solved the problem by reinstalling nVidia drivers v. 30.82.


----------



## Deathblow

Wow, that's way back, but I've had several games that didn't run properly til I went to older drivers.


----------



## Spiff02

Am getting the exact same error message as Sabato did; "Grand Theft Auto VC cannot find enough available video memory."

As I had read the forums, I verified I have the latest drivers for my Radeon 9800XT (Catalyst 4.7), as well as the latest patch for VC (v1.1).

Recently, I changed my page file size on the system drive to 500MB, a reduction from the Windows XP default, so after receiving the eroor message, I let Windows have its normal page size back and then rebooted. Still got the error message.

Haven't done anything else to the system settings since my last successful session of VC 6 hours ago. Any thoughts?

System: P4 3.2 GHz proc
Radeon 9800XT (256MB vid mem)
1024 MB sys mem


----------



## saul11

I friend I mine just had the same problem. None of the solutions proposed in forums helped. But finally when setting the screen resolution to 800x600 and color depth 16bit it worked!

Not sure if both settings need to be reduced, but I hope this helps.


----------



## si122

I uninstalled a driver and the message 'not enough video memory available' came up so I went to my computer and into the local disk drive then go into applications and into the driver folder then go into the VGA folder and into the 32 folder. Then go along until you find the setup icon and it will also say setup. Click on to it and follow the onscreen instructions. After setup has finished retry grand theft auto and it will work. Write back telling me if it worked.


----------

